# Confirmation of what's what? Royals



## Royalwelshmorphs (Aug 23, 2016)

Right nice interesting one here... Pairing was leopard x Mojo (although always suspected the leopard was more than just a leopard)

So anyways clutch now all out an not had first shed yet 
We got what I think is 1 normal 2 leopard 1 Mojo 1 fire/vanilla 1 Mojo leopard (I think) an a bloody nice one at that http://s630.photobucket.com/user/s3xy_sheep/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------

